# Looking for 50t, 130mm bcd chainring. Suggestions?



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

I am looking for a 50t chainring, but with a 130mm BCD (rather than the 110mm BCD that seem to be everywhere).

My initial searches on eBay have led me to an FSA 50t 130mm bcd for about $45, and something called a Roadgear from BBB parts for $35.

Anyone heard of BBB Chainrings? They look similar to the FSA, as they are both pinned and share the same color scheme. Is one better than another?

THX ~


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

BBB isn't a maker of chainrings, but a distributor/packager of products made by others. The BBB might be made by the same people who make FSA, or they may be different, but it's just a chainring so if it has the same features and costs you less by enough to warrant taking a chance then go for it.

Harris cycle also offers a 130bcd rings in a range of sizes, but I don't know whose they are. 

A heads up. One thing you lose when mixing brands or sizes of rings is the phasing which helps make for smoother shifting. You can approximate it by rotating the inner so the teeth line up with the chain on down shifts (trial and error) but if you're very finicky about crisp FD shifts, you might want to try to find a matched pair of the 50T and inner.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Sugino offers 130 BCD rings down to 48T. Sugino 130J Chainring at JensonUSA.com


----------



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

FBinNY - Not finicky about the shifting, as it is pretty flat around here, so the chain stays on the big ring 98% of the time.

Your right, it looks like the manufacturer is Roadgear?, not BBB. :: BBBParts 2010: Welcome! ::

Thanks, Wim - I'll check out Jenson too...


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

The outer for some Shimano triples is a 50 and 130 BCD. We have a bunch in the shop just wasting away in a box.


----------

